# A Great Deal On Drums



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just saw this on Kijiji. I'm not a drummer but I'm quite sure it is an excellent deal for any of you in the market for a set of drums. It says Hamilton. And BTW, no, it's definitely not my ad. I hope someone can make use of these at this price -$225.00.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...-sticks-pedals-throne-more-W0QQAdIdZ432447199


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this not such a good deal after all? I'm surprised they are still for sale.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You are for sure right, that is a giveaway price. My son had a similar set from them, it was actually quite good though he did upgrade after a couple of years with it.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't spend $100 on a set of CB drums. 

They are garbage. I know from experience.

The owner should use them as fire wood, but I'm sure they would burn dirty and cause a house fire for all they are worth.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> I wouldn't spend $100 on a set of CB drums.
> 
> They are garbage. I know from experience.
> 
> The owner should use them as fire wood, but I'm sure they would burn dirty and cause a house fire for all they are worth.



Don't hold back...how do you _really_ feel about the set? :banana:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

To be sure, the CB kit is not exactly a Pro Set but it is decent for a young person to start out on so Parents don't have to shell out big bucks for a slick kit and watch them go unused because their child became quickly bored because they didn't become Bonham right away. The Kit itself is worth around 250.00 to $300.00 brand new. Throw in the drummers throne and new Remo heads then a fair price would be around $150 to $175.00.


BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> I wouldn't spend $100 on a set of CB drums.
> 
> They are garbage. I know from experience.
> 
> The owner should use them as fire wood, but I'm sure they would burn dirty and cause a house fire for all they are worth.


----------

